# Show me your firewood storage/shed/rack......please :-)



## MS390

Hi guys,I want to build a firewood shed and I need some inspiration/cool designs....

Thanks guys

Jan


----------



## o8f150

here is what i just built


----------



## 4cyl2vy

This is the way I did it. Blocks on the bottom to keep wood off the ground and let air circulate. Pressure treated 2x4's. Palruf from home depot for the roof. Its about 2 1/4 chords under the framed shed. 9'x6'x5.5'


----------



## MS390

o8f150 said:


> here is what i just built


 
nice way to build it........... is it a rack in front off the wood??


----------



## o8f150

i drove 6 foot fence post into the ground


----------



## J. Moser

I've posted this in a similar thread not too long ago, but here it is again. It's a 2 year's supply. I'm going to start a second area so I can be three years out.




Some thing to consider with a wood shed is that you need to stack/move your wood twice. Once to stack for seasoning, then once to move it to the wood shed. I leave it in stacks, tarp it in the winter, and bring it in as needed.


----------



## o8f150

when i get mine filled i should have 5 years under roof


----------



## 727sunset

*wood shelter*

Here's a couple pics of what's used to store my garage firewood. The long side serves as a fence. Roll up tarps keep out inclement weather.


----------



## rarefish383

This is the little wood shed just out side the back door. I also have a wrap around porch on my 12'X16' shed, and the rest goes out of sight over the hill . The little shed holds a cord and a half and the wrap around porch will hold 3 cord, Joe.


----------



## H-Ranch

I think we have a winner:


727sunset said:


>



Down the road I would like to have a simple tin roof woodshed, but this will have to do for now:


----------



## 4cyl2vy

Here is mine. Worked good this year. I need to get the roll up tarps though, they are nice. Its 2 1/4 chord in the shed. This one was a tester so I could see how it held up. I will build another to the left of it when the ground thaws out.


----------



## TMFARM 2009

by definition a wood shed is what ever design style or what have ya... i use my barns for storage... the front one is 21x 30 x10'tall and we will be using part of the rear barn this next year... measures 24'x 32' x 9' section (was hay storage) in addition to the front barn.
View attachment 167808

View attachment 167809

View attachment 167810


----------



## MS390

727sunset said:


> Here's a couple pics of what's used to store my garage firewood. The long side serves as a fence. Roll up tarps keep out inclement weather.


 
thats a really nice one,this is the my favorite so far:yourock:

but keep the pics roling in anyway


----------



## gw8017

i built this last year over labor day weekend. it is big enough for 18 cords only stacked 6' high. i can also park my wood truck in the alley along with my skid steer. everything under one roof.


----------



## Hedgerow

24' x 40' 3 sided and open to the south. Used to park my loader tractor in it but kinda ran out of room...


----------



## HeRoze

mine. now I have a framed tarp over both to keep the weather out. not as impressive as those others, but I'm in middle GA and don't need a lot of wood heat... I'm diggin' 727sunsets'.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

32"w x 24"d If I were to do it over it would be wide enough to pull through and out the back to ease access and yearly rotation of wood. Siding on one side and 8' around front and back, the rest is open. A closed off section for truck, quad, trailer, log arch, chainsaw bench, etc would be a nice addition in length someday. View attachment 168088
View attachment 168089
View attachment 168090
View attachment 168091
View attachment 168095


----------



## msvold

727sunset said:


> Here's a couple pics of what's used to store my garage firewood. The long side serves as a fence. Roll up tarps keep out inclement weather.


 
Love that design. We need some details on measurements, and what you did for the roll up front.


----------



## 727sunset

*wood shelter details*

First of all thanks for the approvals  
Sorry for a long post but it should cover most common questions. 
The inspiration came from shelters others have made and their online reviews.
My design helps to shield view from the road, shelter my wood and the back side serves as a fence along the property line. PT fence boards cover the 2 ends and the outer walls. It was recommended the boards dry for a year so I guess there will be a staining job to complete this summer.
For the base I've got about 6" of crushed stone and it's all contained in place with cedar logs around the perimeter. On top MT pallets have been placed. Wood is then piled 6' high. This combination allows the wood to dry well and longevity to the pallets. 
On the longer side of the shelter each section is 8' by 4' deep. 
On the shorter side starting from the left the first section holds all the (difficult to pile) shorts and crotches etc., it's only about 3' in depth. Next I have a small section for cedar logs to make into kindling. And the last section holds 3 discarded shopping carts full of split kindling. If you look closely one cart is visible....wheels etc all removed. Access to the kindling carts is from the far side via flip up door. This makes efficient use of the corner. Above this row I have some open shelving to store planks and other long items. 
The whole shelter is covered with roofing steel.
As far as the tarps, there is a convenient rope to be found on the inside. Just reach in and hoist away. 
The roll up tarps have nothing more than an old water pipe at the bottom. Simply drill and tap the pipe and bolt the tarp to it. These are the common tarps found at hardware stores. Then rig some rope. Start at the top (facia) come down the outer side of the tarp around the bottom and up the inside to some pulleys. The pulleys direct the ropes to a desirable location. So when you pull the rope the tarp just curls up around the pipe. Although you could drop the tarps for a rainy day in the summer I prefer to leave them fully up from April thru October.
If there are any other details I've missed just ask away or PM me anytime.


----------



## DiscoInferno

Here's what I built this summer, used balsam fir poles from the property. Will put some sides and a back on next summer. Roughly 8' x 24', should hold about 9 cords if I pack it tight.


----------



## johnnylabguy

I built this 16x8 lean-to onto the back of my shed. I need to add a ridgevent and some holes in the sides for more ventilation though.


----------



## gpsman007

http://images.retecool.com/uploads/Dijkie-3boobs.jpg


----------



## WoodchuckPaddy

Here's mine.


----------



## Ironworker

WoodchuckPaddy said:


> Here's mine.


 
What are the dimensions


----------



## barkeatr

*woodshed, greenhouse, boiler enclosure,deer stand*

View attachment 168249
View attachment 168250


----------



## MS390

*Sweet*



barkeatr said:


> View attachment 168249
> View attachment 168250


 
man thats a nice shed/house :cute:


----------



## HeRoze

Slightly off topic... what do ya'll use to keep the roaches and critters out? I'm a bit fanatic in my battle against six-leggers and have a small chemical-warfare storehouse in the garage, but don't want to kill any more braincells by burning the wrong stuff in the fireplace.


----------



## Sandhill Crane

Really nice stuff guys, except for gpsman007. That just ain't right!


----------



## WoodchuckPaddy

greyfox said:


> What are the dimensions


 
8'6" x 18'-0" from outside corners of the 6x6 corner posts.
Back ledger is about 6' about grade and front is about 9'
Will hold almost 8 cord.


----------



## Ironworker

WoodchuckPaddy said:


> 8'6" x 18'-0" from outside corners of the 6x6 corner posts.
> Back ledger is about 6' about grade and front is about 9'
> Will hold almost 8 cord.


 
Thanks, that's about what I need.


----------



## mbergeon

I'm bumping this older thread to offer up an auction in MI:

http://www.repocast.com/items.cfm?auction=1139&category=44&location=0&page=4

http://www.repocast.com/items.cfm?auction=1139&category=44&location=0&page=5

Tons of forkable storage up for online auction 

some examples-
















I have no affiliation with this auction, just passing it along


----------



## greengiant

Old thread, but now that I learned how to post pics, I had to include. The large shed holds 6-7 full cord, the two smaller ones, about 4-5 full cord combined (2 years supply).


----------



## hand

*Thanks for sharing*

This is my 4'x12' firewood storage shed. My goal was to build a clean looking shed raised off the ground to keep snow, morning dew and bugs from getting at the wood. I'm lucky to live in a city that allows 36" fire rings!

Many thanks to others who shared pics...gave me ideas to create this one. My Dad is a P.E. and engineered the floor as 2x6 joists/beams topped with a glued/screwed 2x4 for an I-Beam type construction. This adds a lot of strength, 33% above what's needed when fully loaded with wet wood weighing 5,997#. FYI the center posts take the brunt of the weight, about 66%, so be sure to put 2 cross beams there. 

View attachment 302761
View attachment 302762


----------



## Cheesecutter

Hi Hand, Welcome to AS. Nice job on the shed.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

Hedgerow said:


> 24' x 40' 3 sided and open to the south. Used to park my loader tractor in it but kinda ran out of room...


If I were to build my ultimate wood area/tractor storage/garage/man cave it would be very similar to Hedgerow's. I've seen some of his other pics showing the garage adjacent the wood shed with the large pad covering the area in front of both, near perfect.


----------



## TeeMan

There are a lot of ideas in this thread:


http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/198800.htm


----------



## RPrice

Here's my wood storage area which is protected by an overhang of the barn. It has good ventilation, plus it's covered from rain/snow. I've currently got approximately 9 cords stacked in here (picture was taken when about 7 cords were stacked):


----------



## hand

I made a quick video of how my firewood shed was built. Hope it helps with ideas for your own shed.


----------



## memory

Here is what we use to store firewood. Probably will not see too many like this one any more, it is made out of rebar. Let me know if you want more pics. 

[URL=http://s170.photobucket.com/user/clarke_017/media/103_2152.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## ash man

I've shown this wood shed before but here goes again. Built it ths fall. Its 14' x 32' with a 2 1/2 overhang. To the top of the opening in the front is 8' high. 4 x 4 treated posts are 8' on center with 2 x 10 double headers. 2 x 6 16" on center 1/2" osb and a shingle roof. I used T-1-11 for the siding. I stack the wood on pallets to keep it ff the ground. Total cost to build @ 2k. My only regret is i wish i would have made it bigger, but it will be eeasy and probably eventual that i will make it wider in the future. Maybe add another 16'.


----------



## mn woodcutter

that's so true. I've never heard of anyone building a shed or any type of storage that was too big!


----------



## Rickochet

hand said:


> I made a quick video of how my firewood shed was built. Hope it helps with ideas for your own shed.




Nicely Done!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## cre10

Lookin4lunkers said:


> If I were to build my ultimate wood area/tractor storage/garage/man cave it would be very similar to Hedgerow's. I've seen some of his other pics showing the garage adjacent the wood shed with the large pad covering the area in front of both, near perfect.


His pics aren't showing for me?


----------



## greendohn

Here's one shot. 16'x25' with 8 foot sliding door, 90% PT lumber, concrete floor. I have installed a metal roof since this pic.
I have discovered perforated barn metal that I hope to install one day and do away with tarps.
I also ran power from OWB to the shed for light.
I stack all the wood on 4x4 landscape timbers.


----------



## mn woodcutter

I keep this 8 ft Rubbermaid box outside my door and fill it up every 10 days or so. works great!


----------



## dlb1999

I built this simple rack in my garage out of 2 by 4's. It is 12 feet long and the uprights are 4 feet high. It is 16" wide.
I mix a bit of hedge in every burn so I put a divider in so that 1/3 of the rack is for hedge and the other 8 feet is for elm, black cherry, oak, or whatever else I'm burning. I put it up on 8" by 8" by 16" cinder blocks so air could get up through the wood to dry off any surface moisture. It is also easier to clean up under. I think I only have about $40 in the whole thing.


----------



## zogger

dlb1999 said:


> I built this simple rack in my garage out of 2 by 4's. It is 12 feet long and the uprights are 4 feet high. It is 16" wide.
> I mix a bit of hedge in every burn so I put a divider in so that 1/3 of the rack is for hedge and the other 8 feet is for elm, black cherry, oak, or whatever else I'm burning. I put it up on 8" by 8" by 16" cinder blocks so air could get up through the wood to dry off any surface moisture. It is also easier to clean up under. I think I only have about $40 in the whole thing.



That's nice and neat and obviously effective.


----------



## Bushmans

I was searching the web for ideas myself and came across this one.


----------



## Jakers

good grief charlie brown!!!!!!!!!!! that thing would cost $5000 just to build with all that treated lumber. sure looks nice tho


----------



## Jakers

did a similar search myself just to see if they had a price for that treated monstrosity
now this looks interesting....


----------



## mn woodcutter

what is that?? It looks like a concession stand or something! hahaha


----------



## Bushmans

I'd say hunting shack. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## hand

Getting the shed loaded up.


----------



## Toddppm

I'll be damned, I skipped through just to see and.......yup 20 minute video of putting wood in a shed. Thank God for fast forward!


----------



## hand

Toddppm said:


> I'll be damned, I skipped through just to see and.......yup 20 minute video of putting wood in a shed. Thank God for fast forward!



Damn straight y'all. Pure entertainment. Please like, subscribe and follow the fire.


----------



## zogger

hand said:


> Getting the shed loaded up.




Looking good!

I like how you switched from totin' them over to tossin' them over! hehehe

That's a real stout nice shed.


----------



## Cerran

Here are mine. There is another wood rack behind the fence that will be making a transformation into a kid playhouse on the top of the wood rack this next year. The two wood racks in the picture hold about 8 cord total with about 2.5 cord in the back rack which is generally enough for 2.5 - 3 years depending on the winter we have. As you can see I have a few other projects materials floating around and a wood area that my kids have yet to clean up.


----------



## Whitespider

*Woodshed??*


----------



## zogger

Whitespider said:


> *Woodshed??*



You put numerous cords right in your basement though, that is sort of a wood shed.


----------



## Guswhit

Whitespider said:


> *Woodshed??*
> 
> View attachment 369854
> View attachment 369855



What's the deal, the stacks aren't full yet???????????? Slacker! lol


----------



## Whitespider

zogger said:


> _*You put numerous cords right in your basement though, that is sort of a wood shed.*_





Guswhit said:


> _*What's the deal, the stacks aren't full yet???????????? Slacker! lol*_



Those pictures are from early 2012... by the New Year there was 8 of those long stacks plum full, and various small stashes around the property (like the winter picture).
Last winter put a pretty good dent in the stash.
Yeah zogger, numerous cord in the basement... 'round 5 cord moved in over the last month or so.
I figure one more of those long stacks (2 cord) moved in and I'll be good for this year.
But the sad part?? That will leave only one of those long stacks for backup if winter goes like last year 

I'm gonna' need to get real busy over the next few months... hopefully we won't get all the snow that kept me out'a the woodlot last year.
*


----------



## svk

Whitespider said:


> *Woodshed??*
> 
> View attachment 369854
> View attachment 369855


Geez those piles are crooked and uneven, you must have been stacking them drunk again


----------



## Marine5068

727sunset said:


> *wood shelter details*
> 
> First of all thanks for the approvals
> Sorry for a long post but it should cover most common questions.
> The inspiration came from shelters others have made and their online reviews.
> My design helps to shield view from the road, shelter my wood and the back side serves as a fence along the property line. PT fence boards cover the 2 ends and the outer walls. It was recommended the boards dry for a year so I guess there will be a staining job to complete this summer.
> For the base I've got about 6" of crushed stone and it's all contained in place with cedar logs around the perimeter. On top MT pallets have been placed. Wood is then piled 6' high. This combination allows the wood to dry well and longevity to the pallets.
> On the longer side of the shelter each section is 8' by 4' deep.
> On the shorter side starting from the left the first section holds all the (difficult to pile) shorts and crotches etc., it's only about 3' in depth. Next I have a small section for cedar logs to make into kindling. And the last section holds 3 discarded shopping carts full of split kindling. If you look closely one cart is visible....wheels etc all removed. Access to the kindling carts is from the far side via flip up door. This makes efficient use of the corner. Above this row I have some open shelving to store planks and other long items.
> The whole shelter is covered with roofing steel.
> As far as the tarps, there is a convenient rope to be found on the inside. Just reach in and hoist away.
> The roll up tarps have nothing more than an old water pipe at the bottom. Simply drill and tap the pipe and bolt the tarp to it. These are the common tarps found at hardware stores. Then rig some rope. Start at the top (facia) come down the outer side of the tarp around the bottom and up the inside to some pulleys. The pulleys direct the ropes to a desirable location. So when you pull the rope the tarp just curls up around the pipe. Although you could drop the tarps for a rainy day in the summer I prefer to leave them fully up from April thru October.
> If there are any other details I've missed just ask away or PM me anytime.



Nice Job.
Sounds like you planned it out well.
I will use some of your ideas if you don't mind.
I like the idea for the odds and kindling. I'm always moving mine around.
I also like the idea of it being a fence as well. I need that on one side of my country property here.
The tarps are ingenious and I will do that for sure.
Are the pipes black plastic abs or white/grey pvc?
Where abouts on Lake Huron are you?


----------



## Marine5068

Jakers said:


> did a similar search myself just to see if they had a price for that treated monstrosity
> now this looks interesting....



That's crazy cool lookin
Looks like a man cave/bar or something


----------



## SierraWoodsman

I'm trying something new this year. About 2/3 done now. German style "Holz_Hausen". Any of you guys try one of these?


----------



## Guswhit

SierraWoodsman said:


> I'm trying something new this year. About 2/3 done now. German style "Holz_Hausen". Any of you guys try one of these?
> View attachment 369984
> View attachment 369985



Built one this spring to try it out also. Lots of work. Mine wasn't that neat either. Paper wasps built a nest on the back side of it that no one noticed and some guys were unloading it a couple weeks ago and got a BIG surprise! Yes I think they are cool to look at and they work well but I won't build another as It takes too long.


----------



## SierraWoodsman

This is the first time I have tried one. I saw it on youtube and thought it looked pretty cool so I figured I'd give it a try just for the hell of it. I put the small entrance in front so the kids can use it as a little fort for a few days and they enjoyed playing in it. in thinking it through I honestly think it's going to be a pain in the ass to use it and keep it neat as it gets used up this winter. we'll have to see how it works out figured I would throw some plywood across the top for a roof to keep it all dry.


----------



## avason

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/attachments/uploadfromtaptalk1411499173612-jpg.369984/
Is the triangle for air flow?


----------



## SierraWoodsman

No, that was just an entrance for the kids. Ha, ha


----------



## Axfarmer

SierraWoodsman said:


> I'm trying something new this year. About 2/3 done now. German style "Holz_Hausen". Any of you guys try one of these?
> View attachment 369984
> View attachment 369985


We built one last fall and its still standing! We made sure to pitch the splits inward to avoid the dreaded collapse when the wood dries. Mrs Ax wants to build another as it gets a lot of attention.


----------



## SierraWoodsman

Nice! That did turn out Purdy. 
Now how do you use it throughout the winter and still maintain it's structural integrity?


----------



## Axfarmer

SierraWoodsman said:


> Nice! That did turn out Purdy.
> Now how do you use it throughout the winter and still maintain it's structural integrity?


I don't know yet. It's almost one year old now. We have about 20 cords to pick from before I attempt to burn this one up! I guess it will be a tarp cover situation while it comes down


----------



## greendohn

A couple of these split and stacked in the shed Monday, going after more of the same today,,

My truck, "The Great White Hope" aint gotta' hard mile on it,,


----------



## Zeus103363

Marine5068 said:


> That's crazy cool lookin
> Looks like a man cave/bar or something



This is an Awsome man cave! 







Thanks


----------



## greendohn

another day in the out of doors,,the truck still needs unloaded,,it's the blue skies sent me after the fishes..


----------



## greendohn

^^^anyone know what kinda' wood that is??^^,,I call it firewood!!
Burnt a few small splits last nite, it burned well enough,,no hissing or steam,,it may be ready to burn...?
It's maple in the front, I don't know what the stuff is in the back,,


----------



## Sawdust inspector




----------



## Sawdust inspector

Sawdust inspector said:


> View attachment 375052


80x120 wood shed and cattle barn out of the wind snow cold and have lights


----------



## Hedgerow

Sawdust inspector said:


> 80x120 wood shed and cattle barn out of the wind snow cold and have lights


Is that a "Big Ass" Fan I see up there too??


----------



## Sawdust inspector

U bet


----------



## Sawdust inspector

I just lost my 80x120 cause my cousins new barn won't b done till spring so they r gonna fill it with 100 head of cattle for winter I might get cold this yr but I know where there will b plenty of beef hiding


----------



## greendohn

Still cleaning up tops, Some oak, ash and maple. I now have about a dozen truckloads in the shed


----------



## fj40

MS390 said:


> Hi guys,I want to build a firewood shed and I need some inspiration/cool designs....
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Jan


 
Each shed holds roughly 2 cords each, the shed on the right 2x4 runing trough the middle to act as dividers holding about a cord. This allows me to segragate ceratain types of wood. A few years back my neighbor gave me a some soft wood that I stacked on one side of the shed and used to start fires with for the year.


----------



## greendohn

Mondays score on top, yesterdays score on the bottom,,


----------



## greendohn

It takes 2 full truckloads to make one row in the shed,,it's adding up!!


----------



## svk

greendohn said:


> View attachment 376601
> View attachment 376602
> Mondays score on top, yesterdays score on the bottom,,


We need to get you over to the scrounging firewood thread!


----------



## advblane

Under the carport just a few steps from the back door.


----------



## hand

Anyone else ever make a Swedish candle? I love these things. And you can see my shed in the beginning...it's held up pretty good. Cheer guys, to another great summer of bonfires!


----------



## svk

hand said:


> Anyone else ever make a Swedish candle? I love these things. And you can see my shed in the beginning...it's held up pretty good. Cheer guys, to another great summer of bonfires!



I've got two of those waiting for a good night.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I build these,







They hold 1/2 cord each...

SR


----------



## CaseyForrest

Heres what I finished putting together. I wanted to build a lean-to out of wood, but the price got to high just to cover wood. So I used 3/4 EMT, bent at 60 degrees and 30 degrees with 5' driven into the ground.


----------



## SteveSS

Bushmans said:


> I was searching the web for ideas myself and came across this one.
> 
> View attachment 326300


I have a similar plan for mine. What are the dimensions of each bay?


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> I have a similar plan for mine. What are the dimensions of each bay?


Make em at least 8'-10' wide so you can get a loader in there.. LOL.


----------



## hardpan

CaseyForrest said:


> Heres what I finished putting together. I wanted to build a lean-to out of wood, but the price got to high just to cover wood. So I used 3/4 EMT, bent at 60 degrees and 30 degrees with 5' driven into the ground.


It looks stacked full. Do the ones in the middle dry OK?


----------



## nwmo_aggie

My storage system is a bit more simple...back up and pull the handle when I'm cutting close to home, or tossed on if I haul with the flatbed.

2 15x15 bays, piled up 10' in the middle, 8' on the back side, and tapering down to the ground on the front.

One for this year, one for next. Mostly all dead honey locust that's been dead long enough standing for the bark, thorns, and limbs smaller than 8" fall off when the tree goes down.

Lots of better things to do than stack sticks...get it done with as little input as possible is the goal.


----------



## CaseyForrest

hardpan said:


> It looks stacked full. Do the ones in the middle dry OK?



Wont know till I start burning it. We do get very consistent, strong winds through our yard.


----------



## TeeMan

nwmo_aggie said:


> My storage system is a bit more simple...back up and pull the handle when I'm cutting close to home, or tossed on if I haul with the flatbed.
> 
> 2 15x15 bays, piled up 10' in the middle, 8' on the back side, and tapering down to the ground on the front.
> 
> One for this year, one for next. Mostly all dead honey locust that's been dead long enough standing for the bark, thorns, and limbs smaller than 8" fall off when the tree goes down.
> 
> Lots of better things to do than stack sticks...get it done with as little input as possible is the goal.



Do you worry about the pieces on the very bottom having contact with the ground? I had my wood stacked on rocks thinking that was enough of a barrier from the ground, but some termites made their way to about two wheel barrel loads worth that I burned when I found them...then I moved that whole section of firewood, sprayed the ground with termite concentrate, placed down cement pavers and treated 2x4's then re-stacked the wood on top of the 2x4's. Since this was on the side of my driveway sort of close to the house I took the additional pre-cautions...but it was not fun moving that 1.5 cords twice to accomplish that...


----------



## nwmo_aggie

Nope. The stuff in the first bin went in there the fall of 2013, and I moved a few that didn't get burnt this spring and looked like the day I dumped it in. There's a few smashed into the dirt, a lot were laying on bark that fell off when dumped in there. That said, it was almost all honey locust. The second has some hickory that I know has some of those sawdust worms in it, but to me it's an acceptable loss to offset the cost of time playing pickup sticks. Just cut a little more and don't worry about it.

If you're working with less rot resistant stuff might be a bigger issue. Will be a long time before I run out of the honey locust supply around here and I have to worry about it much I think. The few that get messed up from laying on ground will just go to the shop stove or camp fire...they still burn when hot enough


----------



## svk

TeeMan said:


> Do you worry about the pieces on the very bottom having contact with the ground? I had my wood stacked on rocks thinking that was enough of a barrier from the ground, but some termites made their way to about two wheel barrel loads worth that I burned when I found them...then I moved that whole section of firewood, sprayed the ground with termite concentrate, placed down cement pavers and treated 2x4's then re-stacked the wood on top of the 2x4's. Since this was on the side of my driveway sort of close to the house I took the additional pre-cautions...but it was not fun moving that 1.5 cords twice to accomplish that...


For long term storage you would probably want it up off the ground or as NWMO said just cut a little more.


----------



## chipper1

Hey guys looking at one more end of the season outdoor project(sure others will come up).
Looking for more ideas for a woodshed/tractor storage.
You can see in the picture my basic plan. 24X16 access on the 24 side with the slope going to the back.
3 "bays; 2 on the sides that are 6x16 for wood and one 12x16 in the middle for my tractor.
I figure I can bring the wood into the center larger bay if I choose to.
I will have bracing on the center six post for front to back movement and on the outside corners for side to side rigidity.
Thinking about 2x6's for the side bays (except the front and back fascia/rim joist?).
2x8's for the center bay.
All three bays will be built separate from each other. The center will be built on the post, and the sides will be built on the ground and lifted into place. This will allow me to nail the center boards and save a few bucks on joist hangers.
The roof will be vinyl sign material unless some steel comes my way for cheap.
Any suggestions or advice.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 465714
> Hey guys looking at one more end of the season outdoor project(sure others will come up).
> Looking for more ideas for a woodshed/tractor storage.
> You can see in the picture my basic plan. 24X16 door on the 24 side with the slope going to the back.
> 3 "bays; 2 on the sides that are 6x16 for wood and one 12x16 in the middle for my tractor.
> I figure I can bring the wood into the center larger bay if I choose to.
> I will have bracing on the center six post for front to back movement and on the outside corners for side to side rigidity.
> Thinking about 2x6's for the side bays (except the front and back fascia/rim joist?).
> 2x8's for the center bay.
> All three bays will be built separate from each other. The center will be built on the post, and the sides will be built on the ground and lifted into place. This will allow me to nail the center boards and save a few bucks on joist hangers.
> The roof will be vinyl sign material unless some steel comes my way for cheap.
> Any suggestions or advice.
> Thanks Guys.



Stretch some shade cloth or landscape fabric or chicken wire or something across the roof first, then the billboard tarps. Will help to stop the development of sag puddles.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Stretch some shade cloth or landscape fabric or chicken wire or something across the roof first, then the billboard tarps. Will help to stop the development of sag puddles.


Like it. Will see if I can get that for free.
Thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

I get a feeling you're going to have a mess.

Can't find any steel? Slabwood from a sawmill?


----------



## chipper1

Hedgerow said:


> I get a feeling you're going to have a mess.
> 
> Can't find any steel? Slabwood from a sawmill?


Good feeling gone, your out lol.
Come on man. I live in the USA and I'm proud of it. The land where dreams come true.
Besides i have a homelite chain saw with a powerstroke in it and the Internet nothing can stop me
Well at least not one guy who says it'll be a mess.
Thanks for reminding me i have a pile of seasoned white oak from the mill.
If thats not enough I'll grab the homelite and my chainsaw mill from downstairs


----------



## Hedgerow

Please send pics when done..


----------



## chipper1

I


Hedgerow said:


> Please send pics when done..


I was thinking something like this just with three bays, see the wood bay on the end.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok, when you get to building yours, go easy on the bracing.
Or you'll never get the proper amount of sag in the front..


----------



## chipper1

Ok, but with the proper amount of sag I won't need gutters. I gotta save up for my new roof remember. 

The only reason I'm not trying to do the roof is I pay cash for everything I can.
I can find lots of steel, but want it done right. I know I can get the structure done before it gets nastier than I want to be building in. Just figured I'd try to do one more outdoor project this yr.

The pictures are the last buildings I built. I went a little more contemporary on the kids play house I like them to fit in to the surroundings and not look like something just thrown up in a hurry (even if it was).


----------



## chipper1

Here's the spot I cleared and filled with a gravel like mix this summer. I got what I could do done this summer in between clearing the woods for another drive and leveling a couple other areas. I also cleared a nice area around the front of our property to plant some pines for a fence row. That planting will be a spring project.
I have a line of 2x2's across the back of where the woodshed will be. 
I have debated taking the two large black locust trees out. As long as I don't hit any large roots digging for the post I will leave them for now.


----------



## Agent Orange

That's a tall boy for size comparison.


----------



## chipper1

View attachment 465947
View attachment 465948


Hedgerow said:


> Please send pics when done..


Ok, got the mill mounted up and ready to go. Good thing I just had the shop put a new Bullydog chip in it, now that power stroke can really let loose.


----------



## svk

chipper1 said:


> Ok, but with the proper amount of sag I won't need gutters. I gotta save up for my new roof remember.
> 
> The only reason I'm not trying to do the roof is I pay cash for everything I can.
> I can find lots of steel, but want it done right. I know I can get the structure done before it gets nastier than I want to be building in. Just figured I'd try to do one more outdoor project this yr.
> 
> The pictures are the last buildings I built. I went a little more contemporary on the kids play house I like them to fit in to the surroundings and not look like something just thrown up in a hurry (even if it was).View attachment 465882
> View attachment 465884


That is awesome!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> That is awesome!


Thanks.
I got the back 4 holes dug tonight, so I'm 1/3 done with that portion of the job.
Would have got more done, but I cleaned my stove and pipe for the first time in 3 seasons. Kinda like brushing your teeth, once a month wether they need it or not.
One regular sized dust pan of creosote and thats it.
Good prep work makes all the difference.

They are calling for rain her tomorrow, which everyone knows is just how it goes after you do any foundation work or are planning on concrete.
I'll post some pictures tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## chipper1

Got 6 holes dug out of the 12. The back 4 and the center 2.
Laid out the six center holes.
Once the 2 front center holes are dug I plan to frame up the center bay.
Then lay out the front 4 holes so everything is square.

Frame the other 2 bays up.
At that point I will be able to determine what will set it off in the location it's in and with the slope of the roof, and tweak it to add my own preferences in relation to the trees grade and so on.
Its a lot like whittling a squirrel except in reverse , you just cut of everything that doesn't look like a squirrel. I will build until it looks like "my woodshed"


----------



## benp

chipper1 said:


> View attachment 465990
> View attachment 465992
> View attachment 465947
> View attachment 465948
> 
> Ok, got the mill mounted up and ready to go. Good thing I just had the shop put a new Bullydog chip in it, now that power stroke can really let loose.



Just make sure you have a lot of glow plug realys on hand if it's an older Powerstroke. My 95 would eat them like candy..


----------



## chipper1

benp said:


> Just make sure you have a lot of glow plug realys on hand if it's an older Powerstroke. My 95 would eat them like candy..


Thats really not a problem. When they put the Bullydog chip in I also had them install a block heater, it was hard to see in the other pictures.


----------



## chipper1

Hedgerow said:


> Please send pics when done..


Hey Hedgerow where are you and your buddy SteveSS at. I posted some pictures of my mess. Hope to have it cleaned up soon.
My bad, I see you stopped by already.
Still looking for constructive criticism. 
Thanks.


----------



## chipper1

zogger said:


> Stretch some shade cloth or landscape fabric or chicken wire or something across the roof first, then the billboard tarps. Will help to stop the development of sag puddles.


Hey zogger, you won't believe what I found behind my shed in the metal pile.
A couple partial rolls of the heavier guage fencing. It's the stuff that has the rectangle holes in it. I figure it would probably be enough for the center bay at least if I can't find any steel before the snow flies.


----------



## Hedgerow

chipper1 said:


> Hey Hedgerow where are you and your buddy SteveSS at. I posted some pictures of my mess. Hope to have it cleaned up soon.
> My bad, I see you stopped by already.
> Still looking for constructive criticism.
> Thanks.


Keep going.. 
I'm jealous of the dirt from your post holes..
You gonna have to hurry to beat the snow!


----------



## chipper1

Hedgerow said:


> Keep going..
> I'm jealous of the dirt from your post holes..
> You gonna have to hurry to beat the snow!


The first part was easy, that being the fill dirt I put in this summer. Then hit the hard black clay that sucked, but was only about 8" thick. Then the nice easy stuff on top mixed with rocks and roots. I forgot about the 14" tree I took out. I had the Kubota in to the axles and had to use the bucket to push out. I did have my turf tires on the front. 
View attachment 466277


----------



## benp

Clay? Gah....

That sucks.

There's a part of me that's happy that Pines and sand go hand in hand.

Eta.... You are going to need that block heater. I would plug mine in as soon as I saw my breath. 

Glowplugs have nothing on a gridheater.


----------



## captjack




----------



## chipper1

captjack said:


> View attachment 466342


Love the way this is nestled into the woodline. What"s up with the pirlins, future plans for expansion.


----------



## chipper1

Last night after church I was able to grab up the lumber for the center bay and the 6-2x8x16' that will be the main supports(rim joist since it's technically not going to be rafters) tying to the post. I found a connection for the steel and the rest of the lumber for the other two bays. Hoping it pans out, if it does I should have the whole thing done in a few weeks minus my own personalization. I'm pretty stoked about how this "mess" is coming together.
Thanks for the tips, advice, pictures thus far, and keep them coming.


----------



## chipper1

Kicking butt and taking names. Anyone want to come over and hold the stupid end of the tape measure and the other end of the boards. Can you say slow going. My boy helped a little today before the dentist, so here's some of the progress today. Check out that sweet hat.


----------



## chipper1

Little more done, but slow go when your holding both ends. Weather is nice here so I'm going to jam out what I can as weather, kids, fall parties, and work let me.


----------



## chipper1

Ok, got a bit more done. Also made it to Lowes before they closed for some quickrete for the post.
I grabbed up 8-80lbs bags had the Honda wagon saggin'


----------



## CaseyForrest

Looks good.

My boy had one of those hats.


----------



## chipper1

Alright I found some used steel sheeting and some boards for the joist in the smaller bays. The guy also hooked me up with a chunk of steel I plan on using to mount my snow plow to a quick detach mount for my kubota. 
Also got the rest of the concrete, 12 post 24 80lbs bags.



All the ploes are in and hope to be done tomorrow with the basic structure. Hopefully I can get the roof on next week.
Here's the proof, the mess is coming together quite nice.


----------



## chipper1

TeeMan said:


> Do you worry about the pieces on the very bottom having contact with the ground? I had my wood stacked on rocks thinking that was enough of a barrier from the ground, but some termites made their way to about two wheel barrel loads worth that I burned when I found them...then I moved that whole section of firewood, sprayed the ground with termite concentrate, placed down cement pavers and treated 2x4's then re-stacked the wood on top of the 2x4's. Since this was on the side of my driveway sort of close to the house I took the additional pre-cautions...but it was not fun moving that 1.5 cords twice to accomplish that...


One of the benefits of locust is the bugs don't do much to it, at least around my place. I find a few ants here and there, but nothing like any other wood I've cut.


----------



## SteveSS

chipper1 said:


> Hey Hedgerow where are you and your buddy SteveSS at. I posted some pictures of my mess. Hope to have it cleaned up soon.
> My bad, I see you stopped by already.
> Still looking for constructive criticism.
> Thanks.


Looks a whole ton better than my non-existent wood shed. I'm the non-committal type.....what if I build it here, and want it there next year?  I laid down pallets this year to keep my wood off the ground, so I got that going for me.  I'm a hack. I am a fan of the block heater on the power stroke though. Very well executed.


----------



## hupte

chipper1 said:


> One of the benefits of locust is the bugs don't do much to it, at least around my place. I find a few ants here and there, but nothing like any other wood I've cut.


are you talking about honey locust or black locust? cause I have found with honey locust the bugs love it!!! especially the wood borer worms that find their homes in cut logs. as for carpenter ants I have never seen them in honey locust.


----------



## chipper1

SteveSS said:


> Looks a whole ton better than my non-existent wood shed. I'm the non-committal type.....what if I build it here, and want it there next year?  I laid down pallets this year to keep my wood off the ground, so I got that going for me.  I'm a hack. I am a fan of the block heater on the power stroke though. Very well executed.


Thanks SteveSS.
I had my pallets down in this exact location lol. I ripped them out of the frozen ground with the tractor this spring and had a huge fire. Then I ripped that big elm out thinking it was the right spot. Still unsure if I was going to do my pole building(didn't want to use the cash that would be needed for it) I just got the ground fairly leveled. Then I cleared a spot for the new accessory drive and had 2 large loads of asphalt millings delivered. I'm still not sure if this is the right spot, but it will be here at least til next yr (thats funny since it like almost here). I change plans pretty quick when I see something is not going to work. Can't be afraid to take a step back to take two or three forward .
You also can't second guess youself to much either. Sometimes you just have to take a chance and every once in a while you get it right. I've failed at more than most people will ever try, and hope to continue til I die or am taken up from this earth.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## chipper1

hupte said:


> are you talking about honey locust or black locust? cause I have found with honey locust the bugs love it!!! especially the wood borer worms that find their homes in cut logs. as for carpenter ants I have never seen them in honey locust.


I was speaking more in regards to black locust, but I get some honey and have had the small red ants in it but nothing else.
I just split some dead standing black locust I just dropped and I was surprised to see black ants in it, that is very unusual.


----------



## chipper1

hupte said:


> are you talking about honey locust or black locust? cause I have found with honey locust the bugs love it!!! especially the wood borer worms that find their homes in cut logs. as for carpenter ants I have never seen them in honey locust.


Also for the updated pictures. I didn't touch it today, recovering from the weekend. Sunday we had church and a baby shower we hosted at our place so I haven't done anything since Saturday evening.
That being said I did do a couple more things and prep a few others since my last post Saturday and today I came up with a plan for three of the over hangs.
Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow and can do the joist in the third bay and the overhangs on the sides. Then I will be roofing it if I can get to it. After that it's the overhang on the front. I have ideas for it but haven't settled on anything yet.


----------



## chipper1

Ok guys I got the initial structure done.
I'm going to get the sheet metal screws tonight and maybe get that on tomorrow.
I will be doing a small overhang to protect the top of any boards I put on the sides(this was not part of the original plan I had in mind, but I can see how it would be beneficial and look sweet. I also have the angle of the front overhang figured out. It will keep you from seeing most all of the roofing joist from the outside especially from our deck. Once I get some rusted roofing material for the front overhang that will catch your eye and it will be dark underneath so the joist won't stand out.
Here's the pictures.


----------



## svk

Looking good!


----------



## chipper1

svk said:


> Looking good!


Thanks on my way to get some sheet metal screws right now. The bummer is that the guy who had the rusted roofing material I wanted must have sold it.
Anyone have some. Looking for some like in the playhouse in the previous pictures.


----------



## zogger

chipper1 said:


> Ok guys I got the initial structure done.
> I'm going to get the sheet metal screws tonight and maybe get that on tomorrow.
> I will be doing a small overhang to protect the top of any boards I put on the sides(this was not part of the original plan I had in mind, but I can see how it would be beneficial and look sweet. I also have the angle of the front overhang figured out. It will keep you from seeing most all of the roofing joist from the outside especially from our deck. Once I get some rusted roofing material for the front overhang that will catch your eye and it will be dark underneath so the joist won't stand out.
> Here's the pictures.View attachment 468064
> View attachment 468066
> View attachment 468067



Nice!!! Now, add a doghouse mancave apartment wing....hehehe


----------



## nwmo_aggie

chipper1 said:


> I was speaking more in regards to black locust, but I get some honey and have had the small red ants in it but nothing else.
> I just split some dead standing black locust I just dropped and I was surprised to see black ants in it, that is very unusual.



I don't cut black locust for wood very often, we use it for fence posts, way more valuable that way. I see the big black ants fairly regularly in the honey locust. But I don't see the worms in it like I do with hickory.


Sent from my etchasketch thingy.


----------



## chipper1

nwmo_aggie said:


> I don't cut black locust for wood very often, we use it for fence posts, way more valuable that way. I see the big black ants fairly regularly in the honey locust. But I don't see the worms in it like I do with hickory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my etchasketch thingy.


The ones we got are to big for fence post, maybe light poles. This one was a leaner I jerked out of the ground a couple weeks ago.


----------



## nwmo_aggie

You can cut them shorter...and if too big around, we either get them cut at a sawmill, or split them with wedges after cut to length.

We were getting 1 post to split, then 1 good corner, 1 good brace, and maybe 2-3 line posts per pole on some we were cutting last year.


----------



## chipper1

nwmo_aggie said:


> You can cut them shorter...and if too big around, we either get them cut at a sawmill, or split them with wedges after cut to length.
> 
> We were getting 1 post to split, then 1 good corner, 1 good brace, and maybe 2-3 line posts per pole on some we were cutting last year.


Nice, I have seen them just put into the ground round. What your saying makes good sense, you don't get any better fencing material here.

I made a little progress on the woodshed today. I put spacers up for the facia and installed the facia on one end. I built out part of the front roof/overhang and also installed one of the 4 braces for it.

I have ran into many small problems with the layout since I decided I wanted to put sides on it that I had to work through.

I got my gear out to remove some overhead branches but I will not get to it for a while. Yes I should have done those first, but I wanted the post in the ground befor the weather changed and the main structure completed first. They are not to big and should be easy to throw out of the way, just that the landing zone is not directly under them.


----------



## chipper1

Officially got the main roof done.
Also finished the front overhang and all but one piece of facia that is on the back corner.
The front facia was a pain in the butt because I am changing materials from the front roof(overhang) to the back.
I had to drop the front joist to make up the difference of the osb that will be under the rusted corrugated steel I want on the front.
I also had to re-cut the facia on the front sides because of the 2x4 behind the facia that will support the bottom of the osb. That was a bummer because I wasted a nice piece of white oak. All the facia is white oak from the mill I had ordered for my trailer that was the wrong length(thanks hedgerow for the suggestion).


Hedgerow said:


> I get a feeling you're going to have a mess.
> 
> Can't find any steel? Slabwood from a sawmill?





Hedgerow said:


> Please send pics when done..


I'll post the pictures in a minute from my phone.


----------



## Sledneck_77

built out of pallets


----------



## Guswhit

Cool! 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1

Sledneck_77 said:


> built out of pallets


That's sweet. What if any other than dramatic effect are the extended tails/facia for. Looks like they have shingles on them so no plans for removing them?
Spent all your extra change on the timberwolf.


----------



## chipper1

Little more done today on the woodshed. The main thing I managed to get done is the bracing for the front overhang/roof.
I have never done bracing by actually notching the post. It was not easy with my cheap circular saw, and the little ms192, but I got it done. I can see some benefits to the way it will hold even if the screw I put in the brace does not hold, because the brace is resting on the notch in the post. I probably should have googled how to do this before doing it as I'm sure I could have picked up some tricks.

I was also able to caulk the holes in the sheet metal roof thanks to the warm weather. It was all bought used and had a good amount of holes that would not line up, for the price I'm very happy caulking a few holes.


----------



## Sledneck_77

chipper1 said:


> Sweet. What if any other than dramatic effect are the extended tails/facia for. Looks like they have shingles on them so no plans for removing them?
> Spent all your extra change on the timberwolf.



yes just want to make it look a little cleaner. also I have a 16" overhang to keep it as dry as possible around the perimeter



Yes just wantedto make look a little cleaner. Also i


----------



## chipper1

Sledneck_77 said:


> yes just want to make it look a little cleaner. also I have a 16" overhang to keep it as dry as possible around the perimeter


I love to see used materials repurposed.
All my out buildings have a mixture of old and new.

I installed the plywood on the front today. The whole thing was out of square so I pulled the front bottom over about 1/2" with a ratchet strap on the tree in front and a 2x8 attached to one of the joist on the overhang. .Screwed the first sheet on and it was all set.
Maybe I will install the ice and water shield later today. Taking it easy today. 
The weather is pretty poor outside and not particularly excited about being out in it.
Here's another picture for you all.


----------



## Oldman47

Coming along nicely. That plywood looks a lot like OSB to me.


----------



## chipper1

Oldman47 said:


> Coming along nicely. That plywood looks a lot like OSB to me.


Thanks Oldman47.
Yes, you are correct.
OSB, or oriented strand board.
Maybe I should have said sheeting, then someone would have asked what the thread count is.
Has that nasty weather got to you yet over on that side of the big lake.


----------



## chipper1

Hedgerow said:


> Please send pics when done..


Looks like you guys had a great time, and you've been a bit busy.

Will be posting another picture in a minute. I managed to get the ice and water shield on the overhang Tuesday late at night. So it's finished until I find some rusted steel for the overhang .
Now I just need to split some wood to put in it.


----------



## UpNort

I moved this post to a different thread but am leaving the pictures. Didn't realize this thread was 4 years old...


----------



## sawset

Indoor, garage
1-1/2 conduit
2x4's with receiver holes anchored to the floor and ceiling
push the poles up through the ceiling, then set them into the plank on the floor.
holds about 3 cord
fence wire stretched between to hold the poles from bowing
wheel the cart (23x36) to the back door, load up, then send it through the house and back home
stove handles 23" logs. If it won't fit the cart, it won't come in.


----------



## sawset

Outdoor supply. 
20-30 cord
Tposts on the ends.
Locust poles to get it off the ground.
Fence wire stretched to cinch in the posts.
Southern WI, uncovered, bring the current years supply in and under cover end of August.


----------



## bobarian

727sunset said:


> *wood shelter*
> 
> Here's a couple pics of what's used to store my garage firewood. The long side serves as a fence. Roll up tarps keep out inclement weather.


hello, i love your shed..Particularly the roll up tarps.I have price these and theyre not cheap.Would you be able to describe the rope and pulley setup? i read your post, and i would love to do this exact setup..thanks for the great post


----------



## bobarian

I hope im not double sending this.I love your wood shed, especially the roll up tarps.Would you be able to describe the pulley/rope setup, maybe a pic? I would love to do this at my house....tired of wet firewood!


----------



## SS396driver

Heres mine I didnt build it, it's pre civil war. 
this picture is in my basement


----------

